# Smoked Figs!



## jayfish

I found this on a website and I thought I'd post it. I have NOT tried it, because I don't think I could find fresh figs anywhere in Montana, but some of you may in other parts of the country! It sounds good! 

"Bring your smoker up to about 200 F . . . no more than 225 F. Cut a bunch of figs in half. Place them in an oven-safe pan of some sort, cut side up. (I used my rectangular pyrex baking pan.) Drizzle them with molasses and add about a cup of fruit juice (I used Trader Joeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s organic blackberry blend). Place them in the smoker for 5 or 6 hours, turning them cut side down for the last hour. The sugar from the juice and molasses will caramelize on the figs as the figs dry out and shrink a bit. The smaller the figs, the less cook time required. Pair with some prosciutto, a nice Italian-style cheese and some fresh Italian bread. Throw in some wine and look out!"


----------



## deejaydebi

That does sound good but we only get the dried ones around here. I wonder how that'd work?

Thanks Jay


----------



## brennan

I know what I'm doing with the rest of my figs from Costco.  I'll post pics and let you know how it was.  I plan on maybe doing a smoked fig, prosciutto, brie, and fresh basil panini.  I'm gonna need to get some apple wood or some other fruit wood...I dont think Jack Daniels barrel oak or mesquite will taste very good in figs.


----------



## david thom

How did these turn out for you? I'm doing a bunch of fresh figs on my traeger, though I did not use pyrex.


----------



## leah elisheva

I love smoked figs! Here's some of mine (smoked) atop grilled camel burgers, and also (smoked) stuffed inside some rack of wild boar chops where I used smoked figs and also shallots, herbs, etc.

Happy Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And Cheers to Figalicious things! - Leah













DSCF7464.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 9, 2015


















DSCF7461.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 9, 2015


















DSCF7510.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 9, 2015


















DSCF7513.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 9, 2015


----------

